# atmosfear FX download



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay so I bought the atmosphere FX download off their site and now I need to know how to download it on to either my phone or computer so I could get it on my projector. Anyone know how to do this LOL I have a micca spec and that is what I would like to use for it. Yes I know I am completely clueless any help would be wonderful thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kind of confused. Did you pay for it but haven't actually downloaded it anywhere yet or did you download it already and need to transfer it? Might help to know what phone you have and what computer.


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Atmos*

I already bought the downloads from atmosphere FX website and do not know how to download them I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 5 phone and a laptop computer Gateway touch screen and a mica spec


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh yeah I was also told that those downloads only last up to 2 times attempting to do it which scares me even more cuz I'm pretty sure I can mess that up quickly


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay I am now downloading Adobe Creative Cloud. Will this possibly help me with what I am trying to achieve?? Anyone? Anyone? So confused. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

I bought a couple downloads from them this year. I got an email with the link (also receipt) to download them. Just clicked on it to get on my computer. You do have a time limit and can do it only 3 times. Once it's on your computer you can transfer whichever files you need to USB or something. There is also a FAQ with the email that helps with it. Or just contact them I had some questions also and they usually responded by the next d


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay so once I download to my computer do I transfer them onto a USB memory stick connected to my computer??


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Do I require an Ethernet cable for this?


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

no ethernet. Just drag and drop the files onto your usb stick.


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

So I must obviously connect my micca spec to my computer then right? Okay so if that's so how do I do that ? LOL


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

No. You drag and drop the files onto a usb or SD card that is inserted in your computer. Then you put the card or stick into the micca.


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay so what or how do I connect to what an order to make my downloads go onto my stick do I put my usb stick into the computer


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

Click the Start button on your computer(bottom left), then Computer. The usb stick will be under devices with removable storage. Double click it to make a new window(maybe making it half the size). Go to where the Atmosfear is downloaded(Im assuming in Documents). Drag Atmosfear to the usb window(transfer should take a few minutes). Then just remove the usb stick.


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ok I did it sometime last night and as far as I know it appears that it loaded onto my Mica spec but I'll make sure later from my TV


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

lauraloo22 said:


> Ok I did it sometime last night and as far as I know it appears that it loaded onto my Mica spec but I'll make sure later from my TV


You don't load anything to the Mica Speck, the files go on an SD card or a USB Thumb Drive. You do understand that, right?


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

No not really LOL but I play it from that right?


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unfortunately out of all the atmosphere effects downloads that I downloaded only one of them actually work the other four said unrecognizable format or something like that. So whatever I did the first time I wish I could do that again LOL does anyone know what it means when it says unrecognizable format? Or what I possibly did wrong? Thanks


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

lauraloo22 said:


> Unfortunately out of all the atmosphere effects downloads that I downloaded only one of them actually work the other four said unrecognizable format or something like that. So whatever I did the first time I wish I could do that again LOL does anyone know what it means when it says unrecognizable format? Or what I possibly did wrong? Thanks


Does the name of the video file end with mkv, say atmosfear.mkv?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

lauraloo22 said:


> Unfortunately out of all the atmosphere effects downloads that I downloaded only one of them actually work the other four said unrecognizable format or something like that. So whatever I did the first time I wish I could do that again LOL does anyone know what it means when it says unrecognizable format? Or what I possibly did wrong? Thanks


AtmosFX downloads are Zip files. Zip files need to be extracted on your PC to another folder and then transfered to an SD card or USB drive. At this point, it's obvious your computer skills are very limited so it might be best to find someone that can help you in person.


----------

